# Anemia?



## mzrousseau (22 Apr 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been easily tired and dizzy lately so I went in to see the doctor and got some blood work done, apparently I have low iron anemia right now. I've never had any issues with iron before and my last iron test was fine in 2012. I started donating blood every second month at around that time. Because of this my doctor thinks that is the cause of my anemia. She's putting me on iron supplements for the next few months and wants to retest in 3 months. If everything turns up fine at that test does anyone know if this could cause issues when applying? I know having anemia is a disqualifying factor on its own, but if it was caused by donating too often and is fixed by just letting my body get its stores back up will it still cause problems for me when I go to apply? 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Apr 2014)

Iron deficiency anemia is the leading type of anemia in the western world. That being said, you're probably right that your blood donations every two months is probably the cause. I would refrain from donating for six months prior to applying. That way your hemoglobin should have rebounded to normal levels. If it doesn't then something else is going on and you should get it sorted out before you apply.

As an aside, the recommended frequency for blood donation is usually no sooner than every three months.


----------



## Kirasy (7 Jan 2016)

A year back I was told I had a case of iron deficiency. I have been taking a pill twice a day ever since then. I was just wondering if this would affect my chances or disqualify me.


----------

